
AI|Writer: AI experiment to create correspondence with famous personalities - MindGods
https://aiwriter.app
======
MindGods
A couple of letters of interest

1) "Professor Richard Feynman explaining a quantum computer in great detail"

[https://aiwriter.app/sample/08ad9901f5422a7e65](https://aiwriter.app/sample/08ad9901f5422a7e65)

2) "Ada Lovelace explaining the difference between the Analytical and
Difference engines"

[https://aiwriter.app/sample/43ffa2aeb4253fdadc](https://aiwriter.app/sample/43ffa2aeb4253fdadc)

Although both read like a student bluffing their way through an exam.

